
Fiverr: my worst experience and why i still like it - herbst
https://www.lazypreneur.pw/2016/fiverr-worst-experience-still-like/
======
pink_dinner
I used Fiverr to make a logo a couple of months ago. The company I used not
only wouldn't follow any of my directions (they were very simple, considering
it's only $5), but the logo quality I received was nothing compared to the
portfolio that was advertised.

I tried a few other sellers with different services and it was pretty much the
same thing.

It leads me to believe that most of the sellers are overseas workers with
copied portfolios.

